# For the Starbury haters



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.starbury3.com/


This is awesome. I really hope he retires a Knick and does some great things this season. I love Marbs. Have wanted him in NY since Minny and was so glad when we got him. Was having a great season before the injury. This year will come back to bring the Knicks back. Just watch.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Me, too....*

I just wish he would retire now.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Gotta love some Knicks fans, never happy. You'll eat those words this season. He's coming back to prove doubters wrong.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, I bet if Marbury was a winner last year, there wouldn't be haters. You ever wonder why there are Marbury haters?


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

If we had Nash he would not have been MVP, and you all would be hating on him. I bet you were an Ewing hater back in the day too because he never won the championship, right? I, for one, have a lot of faith the Knicks will make the playoffs this year, to at least the second round. Then what? He'll still be a loser, right? Be a fan, stop being a hater. 

Many people would love to have KG here, yet he's not a winner accoring to some beliefs here as to what makes a winner. Why can't you be fans and have faith on your team?

Starbury will prove you doubters wrong.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This horse is so decomposed you can't even beat it anymore.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> This horse is so decomposed you can't even beat it anymore.



we could chop the head off and throw it in somebodies pool!...:angel:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

on another note the logo is pretty sick for starbury with the number 3 also giving off the star emblem looks cool.....


if only he would win these would sell like hotcakes


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

where can i buy the shoes?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stephon Marbury I think is vastly underrated. Its not his fault every team he leaves gets better talent the second he leaves. Hopefully this year he tears it up and carries the Knicks back to the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> If we had Nash he would not have been MVP, and you all would be hating on him. I bet you were an Ewing hater back in the day too because he never won the championship, right? I, for one, have a lot of faith the Knicks will make the playoffs this year, to at least the second round. Then what? He'll still be a loser, right? Be a fan, stop being a hater.
> 
> Many people would love to have KG here, yet he's not a winner accoring to some beliefs here as to what makes a winner. Why can't you be fans and have faith on your team?
> 
> Starbury will prove you doubters wrong.


If Nash came to NY and the team still ended up with the same record, yes, people would hate Nash. If KG came and the Knicks still suck, yes, people would hate KG.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

WTChan said:


> If Nash came to NY and the team still ended up with the same record, yes, people would hate Nash. If KG came and the Knicks still suck, yes, people would hate KG.


It's New York. Do well and the city will love you, be a bum, and you'll get fed to the dogs.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Nets0416 said:


> It's New York. Do well and the city will love you, be a bum, and you'll get fed to the dogs.



But he did great until the injury.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why is this year different then any other year.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> But he did great until the injury.


So did Darius Miles. He was playing like an All-Star before his first injury. Look at him now.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> If we had Nash he would not have been MVP, and you all would be hating on him. I bet you were an Ewing hater back in the day too because he never won the championship, right? I, for one, have a lot of faith the Knicks will make the playoffs this year, to at least the second round. Then what? He'll still be a loser, right? Be a fan, stop being a hater.
> 
> Many people would love to have KG here, yet he's not a winner accoring to some beliefs here as to what makes a winner. Why can't you be fans and have faith on your team?
> 
> Starbury will prove you doubters wrong.


Tell me, HAS OR HAS NOT MARBURY THE CHANCE TO PROVE EVERYONE WRONG?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Gotham...*

You're right. That's the bottom line. Marbury has had numeroous chances and has really done nothing but get numbers. Even last year while he was getting the good stats, the team was losing (not all his fault), he was dividing them, bailing in the clutch when he was most needed, and generally not leading as he should. Ultra talented...ultra headcase.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Gotham...*

Honestly, it's not as if Stephon was a rookie or anything. He's been given all the time in the world that he needed, a good 10 years in the league. If you can't prove anyone wrong in 10 years, how many more will he have left to prove us wrong?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Gotham...*

He's been very unlucky throughout his career. He can play. Remember, a starting five of Marbury, Crawford, Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas and Nazr Mohammed with no bench won 33 games. And they were decent offensively (statistically 17th in the league). It was their defense and rebounding that sucked, and Marbury alone could not have done much to change that. Replace him on that lineup with Steve Nash and that team wouldn't do any better.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Gotham...*



Hakeem said:


> He's been very unlucky throughout his career. He can play. Remember, a starting five of Marbury, Crawford, Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas and Nazr Mohammed with no bench won 33 games. And they were decent offensively (statistically 17th in the league). It was their defense and rebounding that sucked, and Marbury alone could not have done much to change that. Replace him on that lineup with Steve Nash and that team wouldn't do any better.



Thank you. I could not have said it better myself. We'll see this season.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

And if he does poorly this season, you can blame it on his teammates again?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

WTChan said:


> And if he does poorly this season, you can blame it on his teammates again?


The Knicks may be a pretty good offensive team next season. But if their lack of defense is what prevents them from winning many games, you can't really blame Marbury.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

a lot of the same Knick team from last year is still here...don't expect things to suddenly change drastically


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

their coach knows how to use them and will use maybe 10 different starting lineups next season maybe not even 10. not 42 i know that much. hes gonna let marbs play his way and all there other players thayre gonna run and be a nice team. i can see playoffs this season.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The Knicks may be a pretty good offensive team next season. But if their lack of defense is what prevents them from winning many games, you can't really blame Marbury.


And here you still have guys like wilson_1 that claim Marbury's gonna be great this year, etc, etc. If he doesn't do well, blame is on the teammates. It's an infallible claim.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

WTChan said:


> And here you still have guys like wilson_1 that claim Marbury's gonna be great this year, etc, etc. If he doesn't do well, blame is on the teammates. It's an infallible claim.



So, he has his average, 20 and 8, and the team loses still. You're telling me it's Stephon's fault?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He averages 20/8 career. He averaged 16/6 last year. And of course it's Marbury's fault. It's his fault for being a headcase. It's his fault for not passing to Eddy Curry. What, it's not his fault when his team loses, but he takes credit if his team wins? You see the logic?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Everybody gets a piece of the blaming pie, but isn't it his job as the PG to elevate those around him? If he's a leader he should accept blame for losses and maybe then when we win, **** like this won't be so blown up. It's his selfishness you see, sure he always sets up his teammates, but do you ever notice that once he hits his 8 assist mark, he just drives to score his points? Marbury comes in every night with an objective, not to win or lose, but to get his 20 and 8. But back to the point, he shies away from responsibility, he's not willing to take blame for losses and failures. Also can you tell me the last time he ever hit a buzzer beater, or even attempted to hit one?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Everybody gets a piece of the blaming pie, but isn't it his job as the PG to elevate those around him? If he's a leader he should accept blame for losses and maybe then when we win, **** like this won't be so blown up. It's his selfishness you see, sure he always sets up his teammates, but do you ever notice that once he hits his 8 assist mark, he just drives to score his points? Marbury comes in every night with an objective, not to win or lose, but to get his 20 and 8. But back to the point, he shies away from responsibility, he's not willing to take blame for losses and failures. Also can you tell me the last time he ever hit a buzzer beater, or even attempted to hit one?


he has never done that and u know that. ur just a marbury hater tryin to say **** that isnt true to make him look bad. he does what he has to do and sometimes, most of the time, the team doesnt win. its not because of only him it has to be the team too cuz hes not the one scoring 90 points a game for the team, the team scores too and marbury helps the team do that.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Everybody gets a piece of the blaming pie, but isn't it his job as the PG to elevate those around him? If he's a leader he should accept blame for losses and maybe then when we win, **** like this won't be so blown up. It's his selfishness you see, sure he always sets up his teammates, but do you ever notice that once he hits his 8 assist mark, he just drives to score his points? Marbury comes in every night with an objective, not to win or lose, but to get his 20 and 8. But back to the point, he shies away from responsibility, he's not willing to take blame for losses and failures. Also can you tell me the last time he ever hit a buzzer beater, or even attempted to hit one?


I think starbury trys to get 20-8 to help his team win. I think hell take a win over 20 points any day.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Steph tries to help his team win, because he really hates to lose despite what others may think. The only problem I have with Steph is that he appears to be a spoiled brat, and his relationship with his teammates could use some improvement. If he changed his attitude and make it more positive then the chemistry will be a lot better IMO. The kid is talented and one of my favorites, but I'm not going to sit here and sugar coat anything to say he is a perfect guy. I hope he does well this season and prove everyone wrong, because his reputation has taken a beaten the day he left the Wolves.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kitty....*

Everyone knows SM wants to win.....they also know he has talent. What we have OBSERVED for 10 years is that he is NOT a leader....he IS a guy that divides the lockeroom....he shies away from big shots more than he takes them...he is allergic to defense.....AND NO MATTER WHAT THE SUPPORTERS SAY, he has not won anything since HS. So tell me......why do these people have a love affair with him. I have to believe if he was not from NY we'd ALL be spittin' on him.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Kitty....*



alphadog said:


> Everyone knows SM wants to win.....they also know he has talent. What we have OBSERVED for 10 years is that he is NOT a leader....he IS a guy that divides the lockeroom....he shies away from big shots more than he takes them...he is allergic to defense.....AND NO MATTER WHAT THE SUPPORTERS SAY, he has not won anything since HS. So tell me......why do these people have a love affair with him. I have to believe if he was not from NY we'd ALL be spittin' on him.



So, if he makes it past the first round of the playoffs he is a winner? Many players have won nothing but playoff series, what does that mean? No team plays JUST to make the playoffs, they all play to win the championship. So, if a player like say KG has never won the championship, does that make him a loser too? I hate it when people say he's never won anything, most of the great players have never won the championship. What's the point of winning the series if you're not gonna win the trophy?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey...slow down there, Sparky...*

Where did I say loser? He just isn't a guy to make a cornerstone of your team. Numbers mean squat but when you watch him, do you ever think he is leading the team? Or is he just beating his man like a drum? They are NOT the same thing and if you fail to see the difference, any amount of talking is useless.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Hey...slow down there, Sparky...*



alphadog said:


> Where did I say loser? He just isn't a guy to make a cornerstone of your team. Numbers mean squat but when you watch him, do you ever think he is leading the team? Or is he just beating his man like a drum? They are NOT the same thing and if you fail to see the difference, any amount of talking is useless.



Isn't saying he hasn't won anything since HS basically calling him a loser without saying the actual word?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I stated a fact*

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

In truth I kind of agree with alpha on this .

Marbury is not a franchise guy .

IMO he is a very talented #2 guy ...the problem is he is looked at to be the franchise guy, he is for sure paid to be a franchise guy and his talents suggest he may be one even though he is a pg.

when you are really a 2nd option and a 2nd star miscast all you really get is bad press and petty crap because other people misjugeded you in the 1st place. Marbury is not the only guy on the knicks francis fits this category too and eddy curry and even possibly jamal if he gets more consistent...and of course soon to an arena near you channing frye appears also to be a 2nd tier star talent, although at the moment he is looking good because he has been a surprise thus far , but come contract time I expect him to be paid big time.

a team like the pistons was built on 2nd tier star talents billups was nothing before his pistons days but a guy who played well for a half season , but before that was a disappointment. Rip was a guy MJ looked at and thought he wasn't really worth resigning for the amount he was likely to get. Rasheed was getting the max for a quality of play that was below superstar , Ben played superstar ball , but only on 1 side of the ball, tayshaun prince is a really good player who is very good at alot , but not a guy you would want leading your team in scoring.

I'm not saying the knicks can be the pistons but without a superstar they are the knicks role model , their parts fit not because dumars is the world's greatest GM but because those players made them fit. rip runs around a bunch of screens but isn't that great at creating without them so he needs a guy who creates off the dribble(billups) and a great picksetter(ben wallace). Ben wallace is mister everything on defense but on offense he is lost it helps that all 4 of the piston starters are very good offensive players. Rasheed has all the talent in the world but lacks the fire to make expert use of it , on the pistons and their talent he is sheilded a great deal from being looked at as "the guy" even though no matter what they call billups he is essentially the reason they are title contenders, and for billups he has a unit that basically allows for him to use his tweener scoring skills when need be , they dont ask him to be chris paul or even stephon marbury , he doesn't do much creating at all, when they give him the ball they really want him to score. they have parts that fit , but they also did their best to make them fit even better til its was a perfect match.

in curry , francis , marbury, crawford, & frye ...there is alot of talent they also have a bunch of depth , when curry is just asked to catch and finsh instead of be the hub of the offense he is excellent, in the last couple of months he shot .636 from the field, and since he has been in that role before and shot great as well , to me thats where he belongs, just let him do that rebound and defend his man.

marbury crawford and francis excel at pounding the ball and creating off the dribble , I would let them and run as many pick and rolls or pick and pops as possible with frye who is a deadeye shooter, when teams rotate over there are slashers like david lee and balkman around or eddy curry to get feeds while the defense is scrambling to get pick its poison of a guard driving the lane or frye open.

if the knicks score enough they will win more than their share and the defense wont look nearly so bad.

and then perhaps people will change their tune on marbury...but i'm guessing as long as he is paid the way he is it wont.


----------

